# Prophets thumbprint?



## moodymare1987 (9 September 2007)

Does anyone elses horse have one? Ben has one I heard it means good luck or something can someone please explain?


----------



## shadowboy (9 September 2007)

Shadow had/has (sorry i sold him so not sure whether to talk in present or past tense lol) one on his neck, they are found as a dent in the horse's body, often occuring on the neck or chest. It is said that Mohammed once tested his Arabian horses by depriving them of water for several days. He then let them all free near a watering hole, and they rushed to drink. Before they reached the water, he sounded his trumpet to call them, and only 5 mares returned. These 5 loyal mares were cherished and kept for breeding, the only ones fit to pass on their bloodlines. It is said that he pressed his thumb into their necks, marking them. Horses with thumbprints are thought to be good horses.


----------



## moodymare1987 (9 September 2007)

Ooh so I guess ben is special and so is shadow


----------



## rachelandcassie (9 September 2007)

sweet story my arab mare has one under her mane and it's lovely to see,i've only known a few out of a hundred arabs to have it and i also know that her dam had one


----------



## Lucy_Ally (9 September 2007)

Spring has one on her side, behind her girth


----------



## Christmas_Kate (9 September 2007)

What are they? the shettie has a little mark on his neck / shoulder which stays bald....


----------



## Tia (9 September 2007)

Lots of fables about Prophets Thumbs - however they are gobbledy-gook; they are purely genetic.


----------



## dieseldog (9 September 2007)

Also known as devils thumbprint

The chestnut in this picture has one - look at his neck, it starts at the bottom and goes up towards the mane, he's got about 4 of them in a line


----------



## WelshRareBit (9 September 2007)

Murphy has one...
You can see it here above his barbed wire scratches..


----------



## rara007 (9 September 2007)

Ginga has one....


----------



## moodymare1987 (9 September 2007)

Oh I thought it was meant to be something good lol. Oh well hehe ben is a star nevertheless.


----------

